# pics of my wifes 3hr battle with ?



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

my wife and I faught with something for over 3hrs and finally the line broke. Later on she redeemed her self with this nice Hammer Head. Oh and there's nothing like a cold beer during a hard battle!!!!!!! Oh this was at the SLP KOA camp.


----------

